# Film sul calcio



## Serginho (14 Novembre 2013)

Mi piace molto il genere anche se non sono in realtà molti i film veramente degni. I miei preferiti sono: Jimmy Grimble, Il maledetto United, Il miracolo di Berna, Mean Machine, Fuga per la vittoria, Febbre a 90 e Goal. Mentre "Sfida per la vittoria" (A shot at glory) mi ha deluso un po'.

Qualcuno ha da consigliare qualche bel film sul calcio? Quali sono i vostri preferiti?


----------



## Frikez (14 Novembre 2013)

Best


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Novembre 2013)

Ultimamente su Rai Uno ha fatto una fiction a mio parere discreta, su Gigi Meroni, "La Farfalla Granata". Non ti aspettare chissà cosa, però ti fa capire veramente la severità dell'ambiente calcistico dell'epoca, a partire dai mister.


----------



## Serginho (14 Novembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Best



Non mi ha fatto impazzire quel film
[MENTION=80]Fabriman94[/MENTION] Grazie per il consiglio


----------



## Now i'm here (14 Novembre 2013)

Fabriman94 ha scritto:


> Ultimamente su Rai Uno ha fatto una fiction a mio parere discreta, su Gigi Meroni, "La Farfalla Granata". Non ti aspettare chissà cosa, però ti fa capire veramente la severità dell'ambiente calcistico dell'epoca, a partire dai mister.



nereo rocco interpretato da pannofino


----------



## Fabriman94 (14 Novembre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> nereo rocco interpretato da pannofino


_"Mister te sarà ti, mona. Mi son el signor Nereo Rocco" _


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (14 Novembre 2013)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> nereo rocco interpretato da pannofino


Mi sembra il più adatto


----------



## Fabry_cekko (14 Novembre 2013)

io oltre a Fuga per la vittoria avevo visto sognando Beckham...carino, ma nulla di eccezionale facevo le medie


----------



## Doctore (15 Novembre 2013)

Quel film che parla della finale di instabul Milan-Liverpool ...quando il liverpool vinse ai rigori.
Non ricordo il titolo.


 (Film per i milanisti)


Non ho mai osato vederlo...
Forse...e dico forse potrei vederlo fra 40 anni.
Ancora brucia.


----------



## juventino (15 Novembre 2013)

Il Maledetto United è sicuramente il migliore.


----------



## raducioiu (15 Novembre 2013)

L'allenatore nel pallone.


----------



## raducioiu (15 Novembre 2013)

A parte quelli già citati, il filmetto "4-4-2 - Il gioco più bello del mondo" per me non è malaccio.


----------



## Serginho (15 Novembre 2013)

Ieri ne ho trovato un altro che vi consiglio, si chiama "In campo per la vittoria" oppure titolo inglese "The game of their lives". Racconta il miracolo calcistico dei mondiali 1950 dove gli Stati Uniti riuscirono a battere i pompati Inglesi per 1-0, il portiere degli Stati Uniti è interpretato da Leonida


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Novembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Best



è bello? perchè sono indeciso se prendere l'autobiografia o vedere il film


----------



## Frikez (22 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> è bello? perchè sono indeciso se prendere l'autobiografia o vedere il film



A me il film è piaciuto però molti mi hanno detto che il libro è meglio.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Novembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> A me il film è piaciuto però molti mi hanno detto che il libro è meglio.



si vede anche il Best Giocatore?


----------



## Frikez (22 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si vede anche il Best Giocatore?



Yessa!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Novembre 2013)

Frikez ha scritto:


> Yessa!



lo sto a scaricà


----------



## alexrossonero (22 Novembre 2013)

Doctore ha scritto:


> Quel film che parla della finale di instabul Milan-Liverpool ...quando il liverpool vinse ai rigori.
> Non ricordo il titolo.
> 
> (Film per i milanisti)
> ...


Will


----------

